# What happened?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

It seems like everyone was catching some quality fish before last weekend (low numbers, but high quality). We had perfect weather last weekend, but the fish did not seem to respond. I caught a few, but all were very small fish. Many of the reports are similar. So, what happened? Just the effects of a high pressure front? Have they already started to spawn? I know that its early, but some have already seen them on the beds.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I know what you mean. Was out last night in pond where action was great about a week and a half ago and it was very slow. I'm thinking maybe they are closer to spawning then I thought. Don't know!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Chaulk it up to Ohio fishing. Either the weather is awesome, or the fishing is. Rarely do we get both!

The males are shallow though. We took a bunch at Griggs on Sunday in 2 feet or less.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

To me it seems like alot of people are thinking the same thing. I remember the weathermen saying a few years ago that patterns across our area were going to do some changing.
The only thing I have noticed the past two years from recording in my area daily is that the Barometic Pressure has changed a noticable amount. 
It seems that it stays lower than the norm and when I noticed a second year in a row in my area I really started paying attention to it. So far this year it never got into the good range much , so when I would notice a drop or rise I would fish. I sometimes think it's not the fishermen, but more so the unpredictable weather. This makes we wonder alot, for in watching now and going on the drop or rise I have scored some fish, instead of getting nothing.
I also wonder if with this unstable conditions the fish many types are hanging deeper and maybe even spawning deeper once they adjust to the depth. I know the fish are out there, but it just seems so far in what I have caught to any size it was deeper than in the past.
Just a thought.
JimG


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think although the weather was good last weekend it was still a significant change as of late. And the fishing seems to get better as the weather begins to stabilize more. Hopefully that will mean that the weather we have been getting the last several days will continue to improve the fishing. Of course I will have to actually get out there to wet a line to find out for myself.


----------



## MAINAH (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I read somewhere that durring a high pressures the bass go deeper....something to do with pressure to the airsack. They have to work harder to stay shallow, so they go deeper. I have fished deeper on high pressure days and caught better fish. Sometimes you can't always believe what you read, but it does seem to work.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Depending on where you were fishing last weekend even though it was nice and sunny out the water clarity was bad and even muddy still. Even though we feel the light penetration on our skin, lol, the fish don't feel it quite the same perhaps with bad water clarity or muddy conditions? Often times we think that fish will come up and sun themselves shallow this time of year but if the barometric pressures and water clarities aren't in line it makes things tough. Another thought is that they are there where you are fishing you just aren't using the right techniques or presentations to entice them to bite.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I had the same experiences this past weekend. I hit a pond where I can always catch bass, any month, saturday evening and I only caught one fish despite the awesome weather. I was shocked to say the least. Good points though about the barometric pressures affecting them, but I was saw ALOT of bass swimming close to the shore( the water was really clear), but couldn't entice them to bite anything, most wouldn't even look at it, so who knows


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That's why it's called fishing--- not catching


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

this is true.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Last thurs was the coldest day I fished of the week, NE wind and pretty dirty water, ended up with 17 largemouth, mostly small males that were on a tube bite, Fri it was alott warmer but I still had a ne wind only caught 7 and they were all small. Saturday was the warmest day of all, fished some pretty clear water but front after front moved thru, only caught 6 all day but ended up with 2-3lbers and the rest were all keepers. Up here by lake erie the males are already in the backs of the coves and cuts, water temp 50 to 54. It only gets better


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Same here, was busting some great LM on a buzz bait last week....now one or two dinks on a tricky worm.

Just Fishin'

Oldfox1939


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

buzzbaits in 50 deg water? lol


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well buddy, maybe you should drop the PRO to your handle......I do not lie.

Last week I caught 7 one night and 4 the next all 2-4 pounds on a black buzzbait.

If you can't do it , that's your problem.

You know, it has been warmer in Cincinnati that up in your area.

Get a life.

Oldfox1939


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Relax guys!! we don't need that here, if you disagree do it somewhere else. WE won't have that here!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

your right, sorry dale


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never tried a buzz bait this early, but a couple weeks ago with a surface temp of 47 the only way I could get them to bite was by burning a 3/8 oz white spinnerbait just under the surface. Caught 2 fish all mourning that day with a slow retrieve, made a bad cast, cranked it in real fast to recast and 1 slammed it, ended up catching 8 more that way that afternoon. You just never know, thats why it's so much fun.  Good Fishin


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was out again yesterday morning at 2 seperate ponds and only pulled in 4 small bass. Three were on the plastic lizard and the other one on the presentation that WLB described. I was burning a white skirted tandem willow-leaf spinnerbait in the windy conditions. Later in the year, it is an awesome presentation for me at the right times.


----------

